# Pocket Pistols



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have always been one of those guys that refuses to carry small caliber weapons. I dont carry anything smaller than a 40. My current carry weapon is a XD 40 sub compact. There are times and situations where I just cant conceal it allthough I just ordered a holster that hopefully will help some. I am considering a small caliber weapon that may be carried as a backup to the 40 and can be carried during those times when I just cant bring the XD. I want some opinions on some popular 380's. I'm really likeing the Sig 238 but I havnt actually handled the weapon yet. I would also like opinions on the Ruger and the Keltech, they are half the price of the Sig. Thanks.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with you. I am not big on carrying a smaller caliber. That being said, the sig is a sweet shooting piece. We took one to the range and shot a pile of ammo through it. Had one fail to feed. Accuracy was excellent at 25 feet. I have also shot the kel-tec and ruger. Both are good guns but accuracy is not comparable to the sig. They will definately get the job done though. Had no issues with either the ruger or kel-tec at the range as far as function. Good luck in whatever you buy. I think you have narrowed it down to 3 good choices.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

The Ruger LCP or Keltec P3AT paired with a Bulldog Cell Phone case make a nice pair.

http://www.bulldogcases.com/index.p...id=256&zenid=3e0e1b6718bb7bf07f79656c10db41a8


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The Bersa 380 is a nice gun, one of the Smith Airweights in 38 Special would be nice to.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I was thinking about the airweight Smiths as well. Vances has the 442 and the 642 both on sale for 369. I may run up there today and look around.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you like your XD40?? I have a Subcompact in 9MM and have considered one in 40 Smith.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine is the ruger lcp in the front pocket in the summer....sometimes I kinda forget it's even there


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Do you like your XD40?? I have a Subcompact in 9MM and have considered one in 40 Smith.


I love my XD 40 Sub Compact. Its my favorite gun that I own. I even like it better than the Sig 229 40 cal that I got a few weeks ago. Its by far the most acurate sub I have shot as well. I think it will be my EDC weapon for quite a long time. Allthough there is quite a buzz on the XD forum about the possible release of a XDm subcompact before the end of the year!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

So I went to Vances. I couldnt decide if I wanted the Smith 642 Airweight or the LCP. I almost bought them both. I wound up not getting either and going with the Sig 238. Figure that out, lol. I got the all black finish with the black aluminum grips and SigLite night sights. Got it for 499. I couldnt believe the difference in the prices in the same model gun. The two tone with wood grips and night sights was almost 800 bucks. I stayed basic but did splerge for the night sights. I also bought a cheapo pocket holster for pocket carry. Can anyone reccomend an ankle holster? I think I'll probably carry it that way when I wanna carry it as back up to the XD. I'll post up a pic in a minute.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Something to think about:

If you are ever in the need of your weapon to save your live a extra second can count.
Trying to pull a small pistol out of your pocket could take the extra seconds that you would need to protect yourself . 
There is no law against "printing" in Ohio. Although I dont really want anyone to know I am carrying if somone does see my pistol "print" I really dont care.
As long as I have carried I havent ever had anyone notice or say anything yet. JMO


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree with you for the most part. I have been against pocket carry and ankle carry for a long time now. I have also been against small caliber weapons such as this. The problem is there have been situations where I couldnt conceal the XD without being very unconfortable so it didnt get carried in those situations. I have a new holster on order that hopefully will take care of that problem. This new gun isnt something I plan to carry everyday unless it is carried as a backup weapon. Its basically just gonna fill in during those situations where I didnt carry at all. If nothing else, it was a good excuse to buy a new weapon!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

And heres the pic of the new addition...my wife hasnt seen it yet. I have a feeling she is gonna like it and I could possibly lose it when she gets home!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

are those grips hard plastic or rubber


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I originally thought they were aluminum. The two tone model had aluminum grips. After getting it home and messing around with it, I realized they are plastic. They dont feel bad though, I may put some nice custom wood grips on it down the road though, we'll see.

The wife did try and take it from me. She tried the ole "Its way to small for your hands and fits mine perfectly" bit. I may have her practice with it. If she can get comfortable with a single action with a manual safety, I'll let her have it and I'll go buy a LCP or something.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin lil gun. I have the LCP and use a Don Hume IWB holster. A lot of the time I just clip it inside my front pants pocket like ironman172 mentioned. My shirt hangs down enough to cover it. There's a store by me (austintown) called RED Diamond Police supply that has a pretty good selection of holsters. Check them out online.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

My pocket gun is a Ruger LCR .38+P. Super light, ultra smooth trigger pull. I like revolvers cause they always go boom! No safety to deal with.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If I carry my Kel-tec in a pocket it is the rear pocket. mostly IWB or between belt and pants in a high ride.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I just got a 642 with inside the pants don hume holster,hides nicely under just a shirt or tee good accuracy and always fires,got a 50.00$ rebate to boot.
It was a tuff decsn between LCR AND SW The rebate won me over.I hope I never need to use it.Ive had a couple incidents in old neighborhood that made me nervous so I got my CCW now Im legal allways.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Personnally I don't care what you carry. You're all good guys and or gals. You have my respect. Got 4 Sigs. Springfield HD 40. Bersa 380. Rugers, Kimbers, Glocks, Para Ord's, Smiths, etc... Sold my S&W 642 Airweight. It just wasn't for me. Gotta use what your comfortable with. I carry a Sig P226 and I like the cross draw method. I also carry a Kahr CW9 either in the pocket or on the ankle. It's important to feel comfortable and confident. Practice, practice, practice. Let's keep them bad guys thinkin' from doing something stupid.


----------



## Runuv (May 23, 2008)

I carry a 380 Sig great pocket gun. I have had it for a couple of yrs doesn't miss a beat at the range. I also carry a 357 Sig another great weapon. I just have numerous holsters.


----------

